# Änderung Dateiformat nach Stapelverarbeitung



## Petri (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

jetzt habe ich es Dank diesem Forum immerhin schon geschfft, eine neue Aktion für die Stapelverarbeitung zu erstellen (Bilder verkleinern). Das funktioniert alles wunderbar, nur werden die barbeiteten Fotos nicht als .jpg ausgegeben. Da ist vielmehr überhaupt keine Endung hintendran.

Bin wie man merkt absoluter Laie...

Wie kann ich korrekte jpg´s erstellen?

DANKE!

Petra


----------



## schutzgeist (25. Juli 2005)

Kannst du die Bilder danach öffnen?
Hast du die bekannten Dateiendungen vielleicht ausgeblendet?


----------



## Petri (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Schutzgeist,

Dateinamenerweiterungen SIND eingeblendet. Ich kann die Dateien öffnen (Photopaint) aber es ist ja total nervig immer das Programm auswählen zu müssen. Ich muss die Fotos nach bearbeitung auch noch über FTP ins Internet einstellen und ich weiß nicht, ob das ohne Endung funktioniert.

Petra


----------



## McAce (26. Juli 2005)

Dann mach doch einfach eine Endung dran 

Wieviele Bilder sind das denn?

Hast du vielleicht bei der Stapelverarbeitung vergessen eine Dateiendung zu definieren?


----------



## Petri (26. Juli 2005)

Das ist das Problem... Insgesamt sind das gut 1000 Bilder. Das hieße: jedes einzel anklicken und Endung anhängen.   Oder gibt es da auch eine Möglichkeit zu sagen: "Nimm diese 1000 Dateien und hänge Endung .jpg an?

LG

petri


----------



## Petri (26. Juli 2005)

Wie definiere ich eine Dateiendung?
Hatte nicht bis zum Schluss gelesen  :-( 

Petri


----------



## McAce (26. Juli 2005)

wenn der Name nicht so wichtig ist kannst du das mit WinXP machen
du klickst das erste Bild an dann [strg+A] und jetzt 
F2 drücken einen Namen in der Form angeben.

Dateiname (1).jpeg  jetzt hast du die Bilder alle durchnummeriert.

Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht so genau ob sich die Leerstelle nich nachteilig auswirkt wegen Inet.

Du kannst aber auch Tools nutzen ich nehme dazu XP-Clean

Such mal hier im Forum nach Bilder umbenennen oder sowas in der art.

Vegiss was ich geschrieben habe WinXp ändert nur die Namen nicht aber die Dateiendung.

Hier http://www.freeware.de/Windows/Datei__Datenverwaltung/Organisation/Umbenennen/

Edit//

Vielleicht hast du bei "Speichern unter " nicht angeben das er die als JPG speichern soll


Edit Edit// Habe das Tool gerade getestet un muß sagen das funktioniert ganz gut.


----------



## Petri (26. Juli 2005)

JUCHUH!

Es hat funktioniert.

VIELEN DANK

Petri


----------

